# Piano Piece in romantic style.



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Your time signature should be 6/8.


----------



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

Gee thanks. I'll be sure to fix that.


----------

